# Can I remove my cockatiel's mirror?



## bird_lover_X (May 11, 2010)

Hi ,

I just bought a new male cockatiel from someone who had him for 3 years. I also have 3 other cockatiels, 1 male and 2 females less than a year old. 

The new cockatiel is in love with his reflection in the mirror. He sits in front of the mirror all day and makes noises and kisses his reflection. He is very very aggressive as he bit me twice in a way that my figures bleed. He also attacks my other cockaties (the other ones are very friendly with each other and humans). I have separate cages for them but i let them out all the time. I read on the net that the mirror is the cause of his aggressiveness and that if I take it away from him it could damage him emotionally. Especially that he has been living with the mirror for 3 years without any other bird companion. I really worried about him and my other cockatiels as he is very aggressive. Would removing the mirror hurt him emotionally? Is there a way to remove it so that he wouldnt be hurt? I want him to befriend my other cockatiels instead of his reflection.

Thanks you,

Naz


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you take the mirror away it will be a lot like losing his mate which will obviously be hard for him. But the mirror is causing behavior problems and you need to deal with that. 

A compromise solution is to take the mirror out of the cage but let him see it sometimes as a reward for good behavior. For example if he steps up on your hand without biting you can show him the mirror while he's still standing on your hand. If he gets nippy, take it away!


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Try quarantining him in another room and get to know him one on one. It sounds like he is not ready to socialize yet. Mirrors are a touchy subject. If it were me I would remove it and thoroughly redo his cage with some new toys. Add lots of shreddables. I would love to see a picute of him!


----------



## bird_lover_X (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for your fast response... 




tielfan said:


> If you take the mirror away it will be a lot like losing his mate which will obviously be hard for him. But the mirror is causing behavior problems and you need to deal with that.
> 
> A compromise solution is to take the mirror out of the cage but let him see it sometimes as a reward for good behavior. For example if he steps up on your hand without biting you can show him the mirror while he's still standing on your hand. If he gets nippy, take it away!


I have removed all the toys that have mirrors in them and just left one of them and starting tomorrow i will remove that one as well and try to just sometimes reward him with it. I hope he wont be too hurt.




cinnamon said:


> Try quarantining him in another room and get to know him one on one. It sounds like he is not ready to socialize yet. Mirrors are a touchy subject. If it were me I would remove it and thoroughly redo his cage with some new toys. Add lots of shreddables. I would love to see a picute of him!


I will try to spend more one on one time with him. All his toys and his cage are new since I just bought him yesterday i just kept the mirror since i was told he loves it. Here is a picture of him. he is the gray one kissing his own reflection


----------



## Kokuhteel (May 4, 2010)

If this were me, I think I'd slowly wean him off the mirror. I'd start off leaving it in there for an entire day. I'd then start shaving off 3 hours each day thereafter until it could be taken out altogether.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Birds are individuals and what works for one might not work for another. My budgies love to play with their mirror but aren't obsessed with it. Clyde liked his for a few days when he first got it and then just used it for a perch (he sat on top of it, didn't sit in front of it). Freddie ignored his and then spent the better part of one morning admiring himself and then went back to ignoring it. If yours is obsessed with his mirror, you should probably try taking it away to see if that improves things and if not, then the mirror isn't the problem.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol, he's so cute! god love him.

What about just having the toys with mirrors on the outside of the cage? that way, he goes back into the cage knowing he's had his "fun" with the mirror and that he can do it again the next day or whenever. Sorry I'm not much help, my 'tiels don't get mirrors though so never had this sort of problem.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

My two cents worth.
Are we forgetting you have only just got him>
He needs time to adjust to his new home, company and you. He could be more agressive because you have thrown him in the deep end so to speak.
I do think mirrors can cause identity issues, so would say they need to go.
Give him time and if all goes well he will settle in. This couls take a few months.


----------



## jenn1954 (May 6, 2010)

He is very cute. Rocky the newest addition to our family was an only bird for 3 years as well. He has been extremely spoilt. I don't have a mirror in the cage that he sleeps in I have a couple on the outside. Doesn't stop him though, he will admire his reflection on the pop can and will sit watching himself in the coffee pot as its brewing. He is settling into our house quite well. He will bite me quite hard if he doesn't like what I am doing but loves my husband. Good luck on your new family member.


----------

